# train track model 3.... NEW SAFETY feature? software update?



## m3rider (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi everyone, anyone experience about driving in train track and the car made a stop by itself before it will cross the track ? even my foot on the accelerator and it showed on the screen " *STOP*" message in red *bold *letters.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Sorry, a bit of the grammar is missing there -- "driving in train track?"

I've never seen this "STOP" behaviour except when in low-speed parking mode...the parking sensors see an obstacle less than about 25cm away from the car. Perhaps it was seeing an ultrasonic bounce from a train crossing.


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

It may have been the rise in elevation of the train track being high enough to show up as an obstacle for the car.


----------



## m3rider (Oct 17, 2018)

yeah strange behavior on a stop and go traffic, but i noticed the car will not move forward even my foot was on accelerator.


----------



## MJJ (Aug 7, 2016)

There is a setting, I forget the exact name, that says it disregards accelerator input if it senses an obstacle.... I imagine yours is turned ON... but, the question remains, what did she think was the obstacle?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MJJ said:


> There is a setting, I forget the exact name, that says it disregards accelerator input if it senses an obstacle.... I imagine yours is turned ON... but, the question remains, what did she think was the obstacle?


Obstacle aware acceleration, I believe. It should just limit acceleration.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

If the tracks create enough of a ridge above the pavement, and you _slow down for it_, the sensors might believe you're about to hit something. The same thing happens to me the local touchless car washe because there is a speed bump at the entrance.


----------



## masto (Nov 11, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Obstacle aware acceleration, I believe. It should just limit acceleration.


Yeah, it might mitigate damage, but it doesn't stop your girlfriend from driving straight into the garage wall on your first day with the car.

Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

masto said:


> Yeah, it might mitigate damage, but it doesn't stop your girlfriend from driving straight into the garage wall on your first day with the car.
> 
> Don't ask me how I know.


That's why I have Creep Mode enabled.


----------

